# Crystal Clear Hid Retro Fit Pictures



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Aight.

Here are some progress photos of my HID Crystal Clear Retro fit. I'm using projectors from a 2003-2004 BMW 7series. I'm gonna post some more pics this weekend. 










Crystal Clears










Crystal Clears taken apart in oven 









E55 Projectors









Projectors placed in reflector.

Final Product
















:banana:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

all i see are red X.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> all i see are red X.


and a dancing banana!


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

WOW! Almost looks like what Liuspeed was working on about a couple of months ago... looks really sweet..how much did the projectors from the BMW cost you?? :cheers: :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

oooh, i like. only major question i got, other than the cost of it, is, how close is that projector to the lense housing? as in, will the heat from the refractor melt the lense?


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I got the entire set up for about 500 including the new lights. The projector is about an inch or so from the lense. I'll take some more pics this weekend cause I'm not sure if everyone can see them on the forums.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

no...i cant atleast


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm gonna post on cardomain this weekend. Whats a good site I can use to host the pictures.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks cool. Are you gonna leave it like that, or do it like Liuspeed's?


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm gonna leave it open and put shrouds just around the light to keep the light from hitting the refletor.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

try photobucket.com. I wanna see. All I can see is:
*[*X*]*
*[*X*]*
*[*X*]*
*[*X*]*
*[*X*]*


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

PHILLY-KID said:


> Aight.
> 
> Here are some progress photos of my HID Crystal Clear Retro fit. I'm using projectors from a 2003-2004 BMW 7series. I'm gonna post some more pics this weekend.
> 
> ...


 no need to applaud


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

*Reposting Of Hid Retrofit Pics*

OK, here is another try with the photos.














































I hopes this works. There are projectors out of a BMW 7 SERIES.


----------



## DaddiesPathy (Mar 30, 2004)

Paint the reflector black, that should help the beam. I like the look too, it will probably look even better with the inside painted black. The projectors from BMW are used for lowbeams, so i'm not sure that the high beam quality will be that great, but the lowbeams should look sic.


----------

